# Panning HDR



## IDLaxStar (Sep 12, 2010)

I was thinking and was wondering if you could do a three shot hdr while panning with a car or something. I will try it tonight, but do you guys think it is possible?


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 12, 2010)

no. the background and everything will be different. i don't see how this would work, or why you would need it.


----------



## ajkramer87 (Sep 12, 2010)

If you shoot in raw you can do a pseudo hdr as they like to call it. You just make 3 different exposures with the raw file.


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 12, 2010)

a pseudo hdr is also called tonemapping. whats the point? your background is blurred anyway..


----------



## ajkramer87 (Sep 12, 2010)

What does having your background blurred have anything to do with it? Your background isnt the main subject in the photo.


----------



## Provo (Sep 12, 2010)

The way that you are saying it no it will not work out.
however you can achieve your desired result if you set your camera on a tripod 
perhaps attach a sandbacg to it so there's no shift movement and if your tripod's head has marking indications like mine does you can shoot in aeb burst mode 3 shots then turn your tripod head to the next big marker which is 5 over and fire again another 3 shots  and so forth.

the dial looks like this





images that of Copyright © 2009, Vanguard Inc. All rights reserved.
Vanguard


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 12, 2010)

ajkramer87 said:


> What does having your background blurred have anything to do with it? Your background isnt the main subject in the photo.


 
It has ALOT to do with it. The point of hdr is to show all light ranges, right? There's few enough in MOST situations to cover the main subject with one exposure. Why do you need hdr on the background? How is that useful?


----------



## Provo (Sep 12, 2010)

Here I made this IDX to show you what I mean I made this Panoramic in st thomas years back it's not hdr but same process with a cheap a** tripod I do mean really cheap the thing was basically homemade it looked like.
I was a po man at the time.

*St thomas US Virgin Islands 360 Interactive Panorama NON HDR*


----------



## Bynx (Sep 12, 2010)

DBJ you just dont get it.

Thats a pretty slick panorama Provo.


----------

